# DIY Car Service



## thespecialon (1 Feb 2007)

Any1 here ever service there own car? I own a 1.4litre petrol just wondering if any1 would care to share their experince on doing this?
I was looking at initially just doing oil.oil filter,air filter + fuel filter.
Or can anyone recommend any good websites on this , books or courses?
What tools would I need for instance?


----------



## Carpenter (1 Feb 2007)

If you are serious about this you should probably invest in a good Haines Manual; this will give you the information you require plus advice on tools to purchase etc.


----------



## RonanC (1 Feb 2007)

try gettin a loan of a Haynes Manual for your car (if available)


----------



## thespecialon (1 Feb 2007)

Do you mean there is a 'haines Manual' for most types of cars? Excuse the ignorance but would i get one of these in a bookshop,online or where?


----------



## RonanC (1 Feb 2007)

library, motor shops such as Halfords, local motor factors (can be ordered in) and can be got online from various places such as www.micksgarage.ie


----------



## thespecialon (1 Feb 2007)

Thanks Ronan just went to MickGarage.ie and ordered the manual-  should be an interesting experience trying this


----------



## polo9n (1 Feb 2007)

to be honest the manual is good helping you figure out problems with the car without being ripped off by mechanics..

oil change and oil filter is a easy job...
its better if u can find a good independent mechanic they can tell if the car doesn't sound right..
especially when it comes to Timing belt and brakes etc..
Haynes manual in my opinion is pretty mechanics orientated info.

the question is if u can find one good mechanic u can really trust?


----------



## aircobra19 (1 Feb 2007)

Do an evening course in car maintance. Stop you making stupid mistakes like cross threading the oil sump nut. No of course I've never done that....  

A car service is essentially. Check and/or replace the fluids. Check brakes, tyres, wheels, check for suspension wear and tear. Investigate any odd noises. perhaps do a tune. The latter on a modern car often needs a computer which you don't have. I don't bother with a tune unless the car isn't running well. My local guy has the gear to do a tune so I just drop it into him for that.

A local mechanic would probably do a cheap deal for you if he new he didn't have do the oil change and check the mundane stuff.


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

I work in a garage and this the sort of stuff that annoys me, People want us to be so green, Put our carboard boxes into the carboard machine, Ring oil disposal companies and buy these huge expensive oil holding tanks, dispose of all used oil filters and fuel filters safetly and brake pads with there very harmful components to the whole green thing. Now I do admit some people do get ripped off most go to back street garages and think they got a deal coz it was cheap. But honsetly to all those here doing the whole DIY service thing are you going to dispose of the harmful products your car produced environmentaly? or just F**k it in the bit and then the next time you see rubbish on the street or on the road or in the ditch give out when what you have just done is a 100 times worse?


----------



## thespecialon (1 Feb 2007)

Hi MR2,

A quick question for a mechanic if you would please ha ha , when im chaging gears i can hear this 'klunky' noise coming from what appears to be under the car.ITs especially noticeable when changing from 1st to 2nd gear...any ideas?


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

If it's just while changing gears like that and nothing else it could just be signs of wear in the gears or if it's only slight I'd change the gearoil in the box most people very rarely change this, But could save the life of the box.


----------



## polo9n (1 Feb 2007)

where would you recommend getting the gearbox oil changed?

and how much would that roughly cost?


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

I'd go to a main dealer for this because gearbox's don't come with a dipstick like an engine and you can't make out how much is needed(unless it's auto) but on the car spec sheet's we have it tells us. Gearoil is a bit more expensive than normal oil but you use less (1.5lt to 3lt), €60.00 prob do most.


----------



## pennypincher (1 Feb 2007)

I know I just bring my filter and waste oil to the local dump and they dispose it for free



Mr2 said:


> I work in a garage and this the sort of stuff that annoys me, People want us to be so green, Put our carboard boxes into the carboard machine, Ring oil disposal companies and buy these huge expensive oil holding tanks, dispose of all used oil filters and fuel filters safetly and brake pads with there very harmful components to the whole green thing. Now I do admit some people do get ripped off most go to back street garages and think they got a deal coz it was cheap. But honsetly to all those here doing the whole DIY service thing are you going to dispose of the harmful products your car produced environmentaly? or just F**k it in the bit and then the next time you see rubbish on the street or on the road or in the ditch give out when what you have just done is a 100 times worse?


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

Must be a nice County Council, In our one you have to pay.


----------



## Megan (1 Feb 2007)

Mr2 said:


> Must be a nice County Council, In our one you have to pay.


You have to pay because you are a Business.


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

Megan I know that, But pennypincher doesn't at her dump and me as a private individual has had to pay in my local dump when I go.


----------



## paddyp (7 Feb 2007)

RE: Sevicing yourself

Our family and extended family have always serviced our cars ourselves last year though my brother brought the oil, and filter to the local garage and asked the guy how much for a change - €20

So no mess, and you know theres a good filter and good oil gone in to the car. Mechanic can do it in less time than it takes you to clean up. Well worth the 20 euros.

As for airfilter that takes less than a minute.

RE: Changing gear oil

This is highly recommended in some cars .. the almeras for instance. It is no more complicated than changing engine oil. You may need a large alan key or square tool to remove the stud. The stud will often have a magnet on it to catch and metal floating about do your best to clean the swarf off this.

The manual will explain how to measure the level.


----------



## Darando (7 Feb 2007)

Haynes manuals have photos etc , so should be easy to follow for the simpler jobs- just dont get ahead of yourself and end with a car and lots of spares bits!!!!!!!!!

www.bookdepository.co.uk is a good shop for book - cheap and postage is included.

MR2 - you work in main dealer or just in your own garage?


----------



## Mr2 (9 Feb 2007)

Main dealer, 3 Franchises. Why?


----------



## p0l09n (9 Feb 2007)

hi MR2

where would you recommend to get gearbox oil changed?


----------



## Darando (9 Feb 2007)

Mr2 said:


> Main dealer, 3 Franchises. Why?


 

Just that your level of help seemed very good- wondering if you were an extremely good independent or franchise  - no hidden agenda - just wondering.


----------



## p0l09n (9 Feb 2007)

i second that MR2 always Spot on! professional and straight to the point advice


----------



## Mr2 (9 Feb 2007)

Thanks very much lads, I'd go to a main dealer to get the gear oil changed, It's a cheap enough job and at least you know they will know the correct grade oil for your box, Not branding back street garages with a bad rep but on this one I know most would just use normal Engine oil. For the sake of maybe an extra few euro per litter of oil and bearing in mind you might only use 2lts or so, Whole job only €60.00 or so same as back street garage price.


----------



## Foxtrotmike (10 Feb 2007)

Tools you need are a filter wrench, tool for removing/replacing sump plug, basin for catching oil, lots of rags for cleaning and container to put oil in after.

Also oil, oil filter, sump plug washer.

Also latex or nitrile gloves to keep waste oil off your hands.

The county council where I live has a travelling "Chemcar" to collect hazardous materials including waste oil, old medicines, weed killers etc.

Note : if you spill oil on your floor don't step in it with footwear you'll be traipsing through your house in.


----------

